# Looking for UK Wholesale Roasteries



## tekton23 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,

We are looking for local roasteries (SW, SE England) to supply our online shop with fresh, wholesale coffee beans. We are looking for passionate coffee roasters who we can establish a trusting relationship with.

We want to sell quantities-to-order i.e. we would be weighing beans from the sack/bag according to how much/often the customer wants the coffee. We therefore would need to work with roasters who do not mind the fact that the coffee would not be sold in their own packaging. However we can definitely state the name of the roaster and develop a label with them. We are certainly keen to let our customers know the origin of the coffee, that it is fresh, locally roast and of the best quality.

If you have a coffee roasting business or know of any people or friends that do we would be really grateful to hear from you,

Thanks!

Alex


----------

